# Visualizar en un display el valor de un potenciómetro



## crocker205 (Ene 10, 2007)

Hola a todos, me gustaria Visualizar en un display el valor de un potenciometro, el circuito trabaja en c.c. He visto algunas cosas pero no lo he podido conseguir un saludo.


----------



## Willington (Ene 10, 2007)

que precision queres ??

1 digito,2,3 digitos ???

para un digito lo mas facil es utilizar un LM3814 como ADC
la idea global es asi

Pote---->ADC ---> condificador/decodificador ---> display


para mas digitos cambias el adc por un ADC0804 que es de 8 bits y te da 255 posiciones


saludos


----------



## crocker205 (Ene 10, 2007)

Quiero leer 4 dígitos el potenciometro sería de 5K. Me podrias decir donde puedo ver alugun esquemillas. Gracias


----------



## Aristides (Ene 10, 2007)

Paro los BASIC Stamps existe un comando "RCTIME", que mide la constante RC de un circuito, te describo como funciona, para que puedas desarrollarlo en tu idioma de programación:

a)-Se pone la R variable en paralelo con un C conocido, un extremo del conjunto, al PIN del micro y el otro a masa.

b)-Se pone el PIN, como salida en estado "alto".

c)-Se pasa la condición del PIN como entrada y se cuentan en una variable, cuantos ciclos transcurrieron hasta pasar el PIN de "alto" a "bajo".

Según el valor de la R, se obtiene un valor correspondiente en la variable.


----------



## crocker205 (Ene 11, 2007)

Me puedes poner algun esque de como podría hacerlo. Gracias


----------



## Aristides (Ene 11, 2007)

En el libro "Stamp Works", se utiliza en los experimentos; 5, 17, 19, 21, 25, 26, y 27

http://www.todomicrostamp.com/doc_manuales.php


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ene 11, 2007)

yo lo haria con un micro y capturo el voltaje de conversion  y lo multiplico por la corriente que esta pasando, asi varies el valor  de los pines extremo y medio del potenciometro, la corriente será la misma y listo, por le y de ohm tendria el valor... la vusializacion  seria un display multiplexado...


----------



## crocker205 (Ene 12, 2007)

yamazaky me puedes poner algun esquema. Muchas gracias


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ene 18, 2007)

Priemro tenes que hacer una fuente de corriente constante. esa fuente de corrietne se la aplicas al potenciometro y mides el voltaje del  pin medio del potenciometro con el adc del micro.. adentro por medio de operaciones matematicas divides el valor del voltaje obtenido por el de la corriente que como sabes es constante. Listo tenes un operador de ley de ohm en un micro. y lo visualizas.


----------

